# How long should the OEM brake pads last?



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

How long are the brake pads supposed to last?

My warning light just came on at 10.8K. Also... How much brakepad is left? Do I NEED to get the pads replaced immediately, or can I wait a few days?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

dunno, I have 27800 mileage and same pads


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *How long are the brake pads supposed to last?
> 
> My warning light just came on at 10.8K. Also... How much brakepad is left? Do I NEED to get the pads replaced immediately, or can I wait a few days? *


10.8? Either you drive like a madman, in nothing but stop and go traffic or the sensor has gone bad. Take it to the dealer as soon as you can but your pads should be good for a SHORT while. Normally when the sensor goes off there's only a few millimeter left on your pad. Let it go too long then you've got to replace the rotors too.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Hmm...
I suppose I'll call and make an appointment tomorrow.
It did seem awfully damned early for the pads to go. I'm an aggressive driver, but not THAT aggressive...

BTW, Dan, you have a typo in the last line of your sig.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

I have about 29K miles on my 330 and just had it in for an inspection-II. they said that it didn't need brakes. but then again, they said I already have the updated control arm bushings.


----------



## fuselier (Dec 23, 2001)

My brake pads lasted about 24,000 miles.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I got 12.6K out of my front pads and less than 23K out of the rears :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I feel better now.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

I'd be interested to hear what other 5 speed 330 owners are getting out of their brakes.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I imagine the fact that my car masses about 400lbs. more than a sedan must help my brakes wear down.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

I know I am not the only one with like 27k same pads...more tell please


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

At Inspection 1 at 27,000 miles , my car had over 50% thickness left on the pads... Does that make you feel better?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

What did you do? Set the cruise control on an oval circuit?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Hmm... My service advisor claims that it's perfectly safe for me to drive the car for another two weeks until an appointment on the 23rd.

Ah well, if the rotors get ****ed, it's his fault now.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

brake sensor light just came on tonight. i have 18.5k miles. 

luckly, i already made a service appointment on monday for pa state inspection and to see if anything can be done in regards to the strange mph guage vacuum noise.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The mpg gauge nosie is normal. I doubt you'll get anything done on that.


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Is the brake sensor light a standard equipment? I don't know if I have it or not.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

dont the xi's use the brakes as part of their awd system. maybe with this winter and the auto-x contributed to the short life.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

My car will be getting its third set of front pads this weekend. The car now has 25K. 25/3 = 8.3K miles per set of front rotors.:rofl: :bigpimp: 

The rear pads and rotor still got plenty of lives in them, that's what you get for never driving with DSC on.:thumbup: :bigpimp: 

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

At what thickness does the warning light normally come on? When I had my Inspection 1 a couple of weeks ago the tech indicated 3mm front/5mm rear on the workorder printout. I'm guessing about 2-3,000 more miles before I need a front brake job.:dunno:


----------

